# Im interested in getting a GS pup



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am very interested in getting a GS an i want to know if any of yall know of any good breeders in louisiana i can get my GS from. Thank yall very much


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to be a bit more specific than that. What type of GSD did you want? What do you want to do with it and what are you looking for in one? What is your home situation like and what kind of realistic time do you have to spend on training and exercise? What kind of dog experience do you have?


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

I want a working bloodline bc i did over a week of research about these an came in counter with my friends uncles an find them very intelligent. An i want him bc i want a good loyal dog an whos protective but also loving to his family. I have good experience with them bc my dad an uncles use to raise them. I would have alot of spare time to play with an give it plenty of exercise. I been wanting a GS for about a year now an couldnt never get one but now that im moving out into my own house i finally have that opportunity! I will take this dog everywhere with me!!

A dog is a true mans best friend!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow. A week of research. 

Does your dad or uncle have any suggestions for breeders?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

:lurking:


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Wow. A week of research.
> 
> Does your dad or uncle have any suggestions for breeders?


nope the breeder who they once got theres from no longer breeds anymore .

Thanks for the link im reading up on it now


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi laker,

sounds like you just need a nice healthy GSD, but not really a working line specifically. good to hear you are planning on spending lots of time play and exercising. don't forget about training too! haha


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you know if you're leaning more towards West German, DDR, Czech, etc? If you're going for a working line pup he'll probably need a job. Do you plan on doing Schutzhund or agility or anything with him? Questions like this will help you find a breeder that breeds the right "flavor" of working dogs.


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

No I don't really have a specific task for it. I guess your right I shouldn't get a working breed if I don't have no jobs for him. Although I would give him plenty of exercise an training an would bring him to my grandpaws farm like few times a week. Guess I might just need a good heathly shepherd instead


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to clarify, every German Shepherd (no matter what line they are from) should be capable of being a working dog, that is what they were bred for. Some lines are just more suitable than others depending on the specific task.

If you find a responsible breeder, they should be able to match you with your dream dog, you just need to be honest with them and yourself. 

I think every dog needs a job, an idle mind is the devil's workshop...or something like that.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*.*

Have you ever thought about a rescue GSD pup?


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea your right. An every shepherd is so intelligent u have to given something new to do or else he will just get bored an I'm aware of that an willing to not let that happen. No because I want to actually she his parents an want papers knowning that in fact he is heathly. An I take back not giving having a task for him BC his task is for me will be make him sporty throw Frisbees with him an take it to the park few times a week to play ball an stuff


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Not to be negative here (because getting a gsd puppy is an incredibly rewarding experience) BUT, just because your dad and uncle have experience with the breed, doesn't make you qualified to raise one yourself. 

You're moving into your own home, so: do you have a full time job or plan to get one in the near future? Will you be able to take about a week off to properly introduce your pup into his new life? A puppy isn't capable of holding his bladder for 8hrs at a time while you're at work, do you have arrangements for someone to let him out every couple hours? If you haven't trained dogs yourself before then starting with a German Shepherd might not be the easiest task. Your are right, they are very intelligent, but that can actually make training harder--any bit of inconsistency on your part will be easily used against you. If you give into a gsd because you're tired of waiting on them to listen, etc...you'll soon have a hard headed pup who's in charge of you. 

Don't get me wrong, if you want to do it right you'll love having a new dog. But it is NOT easy, it takes a lot of time, and even more patience. Depending on your situation a nice adult rescue gsd might be what you should be looking for.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Laker said:


> Yea your right. An every shepherd is so intelligent u have to given something new to do or else he will just get bored an I'm aware of that an willing to not let that happen. No because I want to actually she his parents an want papers knowning that in fact he is heathly. An I take back not giving having a task for him BC his task is for me will be make him sporty throw Frisbees with him an take it to the park few times a week to play ball an stuff


 
Sporty throw frisbees are awesome dude!!!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Laker,

Dr89 brings up many good points. however so you don't feel discouraged, My GSD was my 1st puppy or dog ever. he is 1/2 working line, 1/2 pet line. and if i don't say so myself, I've done a dang good job with him lol. So if you genuinely have the time and commitment you can do it! read some good books, hire a trainer and come to this board with questions and you should be fine


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea an look you have not idea how bad I been wanting one for so long now an have raised a shitzshu before BC she was our one a only dog an pretty much raised her an ttook care of her by myself. I know what I getting into OK I'm mature an a very responsible person an like I said have plenty of time for him otherwise if I didn't I wouldn't be getting one believe me. 

An I will train him an continually read up in them for facts an better ways on training him an will indeed come an to the forum to ask questions if needed also


PS you know when someone is about to be negative when they have to say "not to be negative".


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

unloader said:


> Just to clarify, every German Shepherd (no matter what line they are from) should be capable of being a working dog, that is what they were bred for. Some lines are just more suitable than others depending on the specific task.
> 
> If you find a responsible breeder, they should be able to match you with your dream dog, you just need to be honest with them and yourself.
> 
> I think every dog needs a job, an idle mind is the devil's workshop...or something like that.


Nicely said!


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm getting a headache trying to read your posts. 

Since you're just moving into your own house, there are a lot of financial obligations that come along with that. Before getting any breed of dog, be sure you can afford to have one. The costs go WAY beyond the up front cost of buying a puppy from a breeder. 

Any line of GSD you decide to go with (working or show) will require a tremendous amount of exercise. More than sporty throw frisbee a few times a week. They need mental and physical exercise. Do your research well ahead of getting a GSD. Good luck!


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

DDR Chief said:


> I'm getting a headache trying to read your posts.
> 
> Since you're just moving into your own house, there are a lot of financial obligations that come along with that. Before getting any breed of dog, be sure you can afford to have one. The costs go WAY beyond the up front cost of buying a puppy from a breeder.
> 
> Any line of GSD you decide to go with (working or show) will require a tremendous amount of exercise. More than sporty throw frisbee a few times a week. They need mental and physical exercise. Do your research well ahead of getting a GSD. Good luck!



Thanks! Yea I'm aware of that an do indeed have the money


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor laker, just wanted recommendations for a good breeder

everybody, laker said more than once he has the time, money and commitment to get a GSD. like he said "can we just believe him?"

can anyone offer a good breeder in Lousiana for him?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

First of all welcome!! Why don't you do a search on the internet for GSD breeders in Louisiana when you find some you are interested in come back and ask if anyone has had any experience with that breeder.


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> poor laker, just wanted recommendations for a good breeder
> 
> everybody, laker said more than once he has the time, money and commitment to get a GSD. like he said "can we just believe him?"
> 
> can anyone offer a good breeder in Lousiana for him?



Thank you so much!!  

Well I mean I really did a lot of research for good ones just couldn't fin any :/


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry if you thought I was being negative towards you Laker, that was not my intention. It's just too many beautiful dogs end up euthanized because owners didn't know what they were getting into. Your post with "I've been researching for a week" just sent up some red flags is all 

If you know what you're getting into, and have the time and resources then all the power to ya! As far as finding a good breeder, maybe find a local GSD club, or schutzhund club, and ask around about where some of them got their pups?? Just a thought


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

no problem laker


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

K thanks I totally understand dr89


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

You don't necessarily have to get a pup from someone in your home state do you? I have a deposit on a pup that is in Tennessee, I'm in Georgia. I will happily drive 5 or so hours to pick her up. This is why people are really trying to figure out what you are looking for in a dog, you need to find the right dog for you that is feasible for you to get. Get to know the breeder, have the opportunity if possible to meet their dogs, etc. So location should be a factor, but not your priority. Do a bit more research and come back here with more specific questions, hopefully on a kennel or dog that you have found that interests you and people can guide you a bit better.


----------



## Cobra (Nov 30, 2010)

I love you


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

bocron said:


> You don't necessarily have to get a pup from someone in your home state do you? I have a deposit on a pup that is in Tennessee, I'm in Georgia. I will happily drive 5 or so hours to pick her up. This is why people are really trying to figure out what you are looking for in a dog, you need to find the right dog for you that is feasible for you to get. Get to know the breeder, have the opportunity if possible to meet their dogs, etc. So location should be a factor, but not your priority. Do a bit more research and come back here with more specific questions, hopefully on a kennel or dog that you have found that interests you and people can guide you a bit better.



Your very right an I def wouldn't have a problem driving however many hours I need for the right shepherd for me. I will research breeders in the Texas area an update an let y'all know what I have come up with


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome!

I also suggest going to different clubs and talking to people there and meet their dogs. That will give you a better understanding in what you want in a puppy.

Good Luck in your puppy search!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank God there are some reasonable people on this forum....Laker there are many good breeders that can meet your needs.


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Jess!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not in your area, so I can't really recommend any breeders, but if no one has any, I like the suggestion of doing a "gsd breeder in louisiana" search , see what you come up with, post the sites, and you could get some feedback.

I know you want to buy from a breeder, and that's fine, but honestly, don't discount rescuing from a reputable gsd rescue. Papers, meeting parents, breeders, don't guarantee good health/temperament. There are nice dogs everywhere, from breeders, in shelters and rescue, just have to weed thru stuff and find one


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

unloader said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


After reading that you can probably be a bit more specific with what you are looking for. And the breeders will be SO impressed when you talk to them!:wub:


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks you all very much!! I'm using all of y'all advice on my search for the right breeder. Ill let you all know how my search is going soon.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Laker, 

There a great choices in the Texas area. The suggestion to go to a few clubs and watch/talk/ask questions is an excellent one.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Try Bari at [email protected]. He breeds working line GSDs and has some good dogs. Located in La.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> Not to be negative here (because getting a gsd puppy is an incredibly rewarding experience) BUT, just because your dad and uncle have experience with the breed, doesn't make you qualified to raise one yourself.
> 
> You're moving into your own home, so: do you have a full time job or plan to get one in the near future? Will you be able to take about a week off to properly introduce your pup into his new life? A puppy isn't capable of holding his bladder for 8hrs at a time while you're at work, do you have arrangements for someone to let him out every couple hours? If you haven't trained dogs yourself before then starting with a German Shepherd might not be the easiest task. Your are right, they are very intelligent, but that can actually make training harder--any bit of inconsistency on your part will be easily used against you. If you give into a gsd because you're tired of waiting on them to listen, etc...you'll soon have a hard headed pup who's in charge of you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you want to do it right you'll love having a new dog. But it is NOT easy, it takes a lot of time, and even more patience. Depending on your situation a nice adult rescue gsd might be what you should be looking for.


Seriously? Qualified to raise a GSD? Does he need a college degree or another kind of certification? I'm sorry but don't you think that's a bit too extreme, if we all had to be qualified and have all this experience no one would own GSDs in a few years. Some people need to relax a little and realize that people want what they want and will get it. I understand that adopting a dog is very rewarding, but raising a dog from the time it is a puppy is something very special. Look at all the posts about the super cute puppies. Anyone that's ever had a puppy will never forget the few months when the dog is tiny and has the puppy personality. Don't make having a puppy sound like its that hard, while its difficult, its not impossible.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

martemchik said:


> *Seriously? Qualified to raise a GSD? Does he need a college degree or another kind of certification?* I'm sorry but don't you think that's a bit too extreme, if we all had to be qualified and have all this experience no one would own GSDs in a few years. Some people need to relax a little and realize that people want what they want and will get it. I understand that adopting a dog is very rewarding, but raising a dog from the time it is a puppy is something very special. Look at all the posts about the super cute puppies. Anyone that's ever had a puppy will never forget the few months when the dog is tiny and has the puppy personality. Don't make having a puppy sound like its that hard, while its difficult, its not impossible.


I believe that nobody is _really_ ready for their first good working lines GSD. I know _I _wasn't, and she was a relatively low drive dog. If Hunther had been my first, I don't know if I could have kept up with him (or kept him at all, as dog reactive as he is).

But the only way to learn how to do it, is to do it. Reading books and talking to people, while important, will only take you so far.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Seriously? Qualified to raise a GSD? Does he need a college degree or another kind of certification? I'm sorry but don't you think that's a bit too extreme, if we all had to be qualified and have all this experience no one would own GSDs in a few years. Some people need to relax a little and realize that people want what they want and will get it. I understand that adopting a dog is very rewarding, but raising a dog from the time it is a puppy is something very special. Look at all the posts about the super cute puppies. Anyone that's ever had a puppy will never forget the few months when the dog is tiny and has the puppy personality. Don't make having a puppy sound like its that hard, while its difficult, its not impossible.


I think you may have just read too much into the word "qualified." I don't know your experience with dogs and I won't make any assumptions, but most won't deny that raising a german shepherd (or rottweiler, or doberman, or pitbull, etc) from puppy-hood is not the same as raising most other types of dogs. 

But as far as that goes...of course there are plenty of people out there UNqualified to not only own a gsd but any dog.

But as this thread has progressed I think Laker knows what he wants and will do well with a puppy gsd, by asking and accepting advise he's already off to a good start


----------

